# Dead with Dave Home Haunters Award Show 2013



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

The Dead with Dave Home Haunters Award Show is up and ready for your viewing pleasure!






While I'm probably a little biased since I've been able to be a judge on the show for the past two years, I also happen to think it's one of the best showcases of Halloween and haunting talent on the Internet! The people who submitted entries are an incredibly talented bunch of people making the job of the judges damn near impossible to choose one that best represented a category.

If you didn't get a chance to submit an entry for this year's awards show, make sure you do so next year. If you check out the Pandemic Haunt Production website, you can also see all the entries and get a greater understanding of why being a judge is so difficult!

Once again, thanks to everyone who participated and I know I speak for all the judges when I say we look forward to seeing all your hard work again next year.

Enjoy!

Rich


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks Rich! And though I didn't win this year, (you presented MY award last year!) I too am biased in favor of these awards. The submissions are totally awesome, and the judges are the best in the Home Haunt community! You all just make me want to do my best, and make Halloween a great time for everyone. Thanks for your hard work on the show this year. It was great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG, my angel obelisk was on the show! I'm so thrilled!

This show was even better than last year's and so much fun to watch. Congrats to all the finalists and to the winners! I saw a lot of props I'd love to have in my yard.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And P.S. for GhoulishCop - do we get to see the outtakes of the presenters again this year?:jol:


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

It was a great show and a lot of fun to watch ... I've actually watched it several times. Congrats to all the winners and everyone who submitted. Can't wait to see what next year has to offer. Thanks again to all the DwD crew, judges and to Dave himself for all the work and passion he has for this community!


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Roxy,

Sadly there will be plenty of outtakes from this year's show.  Dave has about 2 hrs worth of outtakes, an incredible amount since the actual presentation parts took all of about 12 minutes. LOL! 

I believe Dave will be including them with his mini weekly shows that will be starting again soon. He said he needed a week's break after the marathon editing job in trying to make us all look coherent.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Congrats to all the winners, it's a real pleasure seeing all your hard work for the wonderful Holiday Halloween.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Wowzers!!! I do not know where to even start. The video production was first class and could easily be shown on the Discovery Channel. It was a very enjoyable and fast paced video.

With so many great entries into the contest and the high production value of the video- I really, really, think this thread should be pinned. It is such a great inspiration.


Brian


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Dave worked very hard on this video production and I know he really appreciate all the kind words! Everyone did an amazing job on the entries and I am so proud to be a part of it! Great job everyone!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Just noticed that Ghoulish Cop must have been drinking when he posted because the thread is titled "Dead with Dead" instead of "Dead with Dave."

I never knew the show existed, and I have now watched about 10 episodes on youtube. I am glad that he added the mini's directing people to nice tutorials, since his show is a little light on prop building. 

With Dave's Jersey accent, it feels like a bizarre episode of Soprano's.:devil: Sort of like those episodes where they would dispose of the bodies at Satriano's meat market.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL..ATLfun! I will let him know about the title!


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry folks. Despite Joiseygal nagging and nagging and nagging me to change the thread title, I'm apparently unable to do so.

If the powers that be see this -- which probably means persons with more authority than Sharon (and good thing they don't give her _that_ power, it would probably go to her head) -- please change the thread title to the "_Dead with *Dave* Home Haunters Awards 2013_." That will go a long way towards getting Sharon off my ass! Ugh! She's relentless!

Rich


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

That was awesome. I loved every minute of it. Hope to have something to submit next this year, not to win but just to participate. Great job everyone!


----------

